# Contrucción de Transmisor AM



## cesarpv89 (Abr 21, 2011)

Hola a tod@s!!!

Estoy por construir un transmisor AM (es el que adjunto como imagen), mi pregunta es si
puedo reemplazar los inductores (L1 y L2) por inductores como estos(http://www.futurlec.com/Components_Others/IND220.shtml) 

Espero que me puedan resolver mi duda



El link de donde saque el esquema del transmisor AM es el siguiente: 
http://www.zen22142.zen.co.uk/Circuits/rf/amtx.htm
aqui tambien podran encontrar muchos diseños relacionados con circuitos de RF, ojala les sirva


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 21, 2011)

no recomiendo ese transmisor...

porque?

ese transmisor esta modulando en FM en vez de AM. 







con este necesitaras una radio de onda corta y un cristal para determinar la frecuencia. olvidate de las bobinas con este circuito!

PD: cambia el parlante por audio, el parlante en si esta siendo utilizado como microfono.


----------



## Danitda (May 7, 2011)

Lo que estaba esperando un transmisor de am que si funcione y sin bobinas ni trimmer thank you men una pregunta que los transistores no primero va el npn y despues el pnp para hacer un push pull?


----------



## DavidGuetta (May 7, 2011)

Este no es un Push-Pull, en un principio crei tambien que era eso, pero no. Esto se le denomina como ''Emitter Follower'', ''seguidor por emisor'', pero veo que usa un transistor (T1) PNP para amplicarle una corriente amplificada desde su colector al colector del transistor T2 el cual es NPN. T2 conforma un oscilador controlado por cristal y T1 hace su parte como amplificador de audio y modulador en serie.

Eso si recomendaria que pusieras en la salida del transmisor un capacitor de 10pF o un condensador variable de aire o de radio AM, para desacoplar bien la DC de la RF, porque veo que pasa tambien DC a la antena junto a la RF.

Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (May 7, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> Este no es un Push-Pull, en un principio crei tambien que era eso, pero no. Esto se le denomina como ''Emitter Follower'', ''seguidor por emisor'', pero veo que usa un transistor (T1) PNP para amplicarle una corriente amplificada desde su colector al colector del transistor T2 el cual es NPN. T2 conforma un oscilador controlado por cristal y T1 hace su parte como amplificador de audio y modulador en serie.



Creo que hay un error en lo que explicas; el audio modifica la corriente de la base del PNP y por ende modula en AMPLITUD al oscilador en torno al NPN.

Una analogia seria como que el PNP fuese una resistencia variable que modifica su valor conforme a la intensidad del audio que se está captando por el paralante (en este caso hace el papel de microfono).

Saludos


----------



## DavidGuetta (May 7, 2011)

exacto                         !


----------



## lufwafe (May 13, 2011)

Hola a todos perdonen mi pregunta es si es un transmisor AM a que  frecuencia podria localizarlo en el dial de AM y como se podria variar  esa frecuencia. gracias.


----------



## elgriego (May 13, 2011)

Hola lufwafe,si haces referencia al circuito propuesto por mumish 13,lo tenes que sintonizar en 12Mhz,con un receptor que posea onda corta. ,y la frecuencia se puede variar cambiando el cristal y jugando con algunas capacidades,en cuanto al circuito propuesto por cesarpv89 se modifica la fcia variando la bobina L1 y segun, explica en la pagina de origen se sintoniza en cualquier receptor que abarque de 530 a 1600 Khz en .Am.Onda Medias.

Saludos.


----------



## cesarpv89 (May 14, 2011)

Hola de nuevo a todos, 

Antes que nada le agradesco mucho a mumish 13 por su transmisor propuesto , no lo implemente porque mi maestro no quiere que usemos cristales :enfadado:, él quiere que lo hagamos con inductores, bueno en fin. 

Pero ahora el problema es que el profesor lo quiere para transmitir a una frecuencia de 400 kHz (osea fuera de la banda comercial de AM).

Estuve trabajando ya algunas semanas con el circuito que comente en mi primer post pero los resultados no han sido los deseados. 

Para el circuito tanque LC use: 
   un inductor comercial de 220 mH como este: 
http://www.agspecinfo.com/pdfs/S/SDR1806.PDF
   y un capacitor ceramico de 120 pF

Si llego a tener algun resultado positivo, se los compartire!

Saludos!


----------



## DavidGuetta (May 15, 2011)

De  nada, siempre estamos para ayudar y proponer en el foro!

Lástima que el profe no deje usar cristales (con lo tedioso de andar haciendo grandes bobinas y poniendo capacitores de alta capacidad y ajustar el cto resonante, siendo además que esta fuera de la banda AM). Con cristales, sabiendo de que frecuencia es, simplemente el receptor se pone a la frecuencia y la portadora que da el cristal estará ahi y en ningun punto dial más.


----------



## samyfull (Jul 20, 2011)

hola soy nuevo en esto y necesito hacer un transmisor am, quiero hacer el transmisor del diagrama que subio mumich, pero lo que no entiendo es a lo que se refiere elgriego de que el receptor que va a recibir tiene que ser de onda corta..., que quiere decir de ondas cortas y ondas medias?


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 20, 2011)

Hola samyfull, y bienvenido al foro!

Primero: la onda corta y la onda media son Bandas del espectro de RF. La primera cubre el rango de 3 a 30 MHz y la ultima cubre de 300 KHz a 3000 KHz (3 MHz)

El receptor que necesitas es uno como este:






Son baratos, se encuentran bastante fácil y no salen mas de 15 Dolares los que son con perilla para la busqueda de estaciones.

Saludos.


----------



## lsedr (Jul 21, 2011)

AQUI  LES DEJO UN TRANSMISOR DE AM, EL CUAL PODERMOS HACERLO FUNCIONAR EN  TODA LA BANDA DE ONDA CORTA (SW) QUE VA HASTA LOS 30 MHZ. 

NOTA: ESTE TIPO DE TRANSMISIONES ESTA REGIDA POR LAS LEYES DE COMUNICACION DE CADA PAIS.....   





ESTE PROYECTO ES DE ESTA PAGINA: http://freeradiotx.blogspot.com/2009/06/corsair-transmitter-by-dave-martin.html 

EN MI CASO ESTA TRABAJANDO EN LA 26.690 Mhz (AM) 






TRABAJA POR MEDIO DE UN OSCILADOR A CRISTAL MUY ESTABLE, UN  MEZCLADOR DE AUDIO Y UNA SALIDA DE 10 WATTS A MOSFET... EN MI CASO  UTILIZE EL IRFZ44N EN VES DEL IRF510. 

http://www.irf.com/product-info/datasheets/data/irfz44n.pdf 

UTILIZE ESTE MODULADOR EN VEZ DEL LM386: 





ESTA ES LA TABLA DE VALORES PARA LAS FRECUENCIAS EN QUE PUEDE  FUNCIONAR EL TRANSMISOR, AUNQUE SE PUEDE LLEVAR HASTA 30 MHZ, EN LA  TABLA SOLO ESTAN LOS CALCULOS HASTA 9.3 MHZ: 





EN VEZ DE EL TRANSISTOR BFY51 UTILIZE EL C456: 
http://www.nteinc.com/specs/100to199/pdf/nte195a.pdf 

*NOTA: 
DE ACUERDO A LA FRECUENCIA EN QUE SE DESEA TRABAJAR, HAY QUE HACER LOS AJUSTES EN EL FILTRO DE SALIDA DE R.F

*


----------



## samyfull (Jul 23, 2011)

wao, que mal, ya tengo montado el circuito y no encuentro como provarlo, no consigo un radio de am con sw, solo mw,  me abria gustado que fuera de ondas medias MW, no hay forma de comvertirlo en de sw a mw?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 10, 2011)

lsedr dijo:


> AQUI  LES DEJO UN TRANSMISOR DE AM, EL CUAL PODERMOS HACERLO FUNCIONAR EN  TODA LA BANDA DE ONDA CORTA (SW) QUE VA HASTA LOS 30 MHZ.
> 
> NOTA: ESTE TIPO DE TRANSMISIONES ESTA REGIDA POR LAS LEYES DE COMUNICACION DE CADA PAIS.....
> 
> ...



Hola Isedr , yo no tenia ideia que lo IRF510 podia ser reemplazado por el IRFZ44 !!
El IRFZ44 es mui comun encontralo en no-breaks de computadoras ,pero su uso em RF a my una buena  surpresa !. ? Una duda es mui dificile cambiar la frequencia de trabalho para 1450 Khz ? (ondas médias ).
Saludos !
Daniel Lopes.


----------

